# Healing Waters



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

There is a reason why Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing is such a popular and effective outreach to our military veterans . . . . . . it is truly healing to be able to experience the peace and tranquility of a river or stream . . . . . and to cast a fly into the water . . . . . and wait for a reply.

Today was a healing day for me. Feeling just a little overwhelmed, I choose to brave the 25+ MPH winds from the north, and headed out to the river. My fishing buddy was invited, but after calling me "crazy", he declined the offer.

The truck was in the repair shop, so the kayak was unavailable. Instead, donning waders was the best available option. After slipping into the river, the north wind began to slap me in the face. The collar on my jacket was flapping around my neck, and I began to doubt the wisdom of this adventure. Two fishless hours of casting seemed to confirm my doubts. Then it happened.

A shape on the horizon began to emerge and grow larger. The white head and wings, and majestic body, swayed in the brisk north wind. The American bald eagle soared directly overhead. I interpreted a slight tip of the wing as a silent salute to a warrior in the water. The emblem of freedom came out to greet me, and affirm my quest for an outdoor adventure. Suddenly, enduring the weather, and the skepticism of friends, seemed more than worth it.

As I tucked into the shelter of a high bank, six Rio Grande turkeys rumbled and tumbled down the sloping cliff over my head. They spread their wings, and flapped like crazy, with their scraggly beards barely clearing the water. The river was coming alive. Suddenly my fly rod lurched and tugged, but the hook set was late and the interested fish spit the hook and left me wondering what had just happened.

Trudging down the river was painful, and my back and legs began to spasm in the cold water. It occurred to me that pain in the river was better than comfort back home in my living room. At least I was free, and doing what I was created to do. All of God's creation was around me, and I was a part of it. Good stuff.

With the sun about to set, I made my way to shallow bend in the river. The water was swift, and I had to be careful not to be swept into the current. Planting my staff firmly in the gravel, and setting my feet at a right angle to the river, I cast my fly to the edge of a sloping gravel bank. The line flicked and twitched, and I raised the rod tip gently and felt the tug of a fish. A quick finger strip of the line set the hook firmly in the jaw of a beautiful Guadalupe bass.

Fighting in the swift current, leaping twice out of the water, set my heart at a rapid beat. I could see the red eyes and green stripes, of this river beauty. There is good reason why this is our State Fish. Hard fighting, and picturesque, this is a creature of rare quality.

The next half hour produced several more fish, all hitting the pink, worm shaped fly, tied at our last club meeting. Large mouth bass, blue gill, and long ear sunfish all contributed to the specie count. 

As the sun faded, and the half moon appeared, my tired body was hauled out of the river and drug to my awaiting vehicle. Tired, and a little hurting, a faint smile appeared on my face. Heck, I could hurt at home, just sitting on the couch . . . . . or experience a little pain in the process of of being a part of the great outdoor adventure, called fly fishing. So glad I choose the latter.

Let's go fishing


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike - Thanks for sharing this account. You seem to have a genuine character about yourself and a true appreciation for fishing and the outdoors. I always enjoy seeing your pictures and it makes me miss that end of the world. Keep fishing and posting!


----------



## lptxtandem (May 10, 2012)

Nice!
And thanks for sharing - I can be at work and at the SMR at he same time...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

